# Which sprayer??



## pinkyogurt05 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have recently started painting with my husband, who has been a professional painter for years.
He has always been a brush and roll guy, never messed with sprayers so he doesn't know much about them. But there have been some situation where I really think having one would have helped us out!
So I need some input on what our best option would be.
We do only interior work, with the exception of an occasional exterior door or *very rarely* a small exterior job. 95% of what we do are simple residential repaints, and cabinets. 
So what would fit our needs best? We would love to find the most affordable option that will do the job.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

You should rent one on your next job to see if it works for him. Being a brush and roll guy, they usually look down on sprayers and the guys that spray as well. And he might feel it cut's the quality down. Which I believe it doesn't. But that doesn't mean he is wrong. I know a few old school painters that believe sprayers have ruined the paint industry. Listening to them I can see their point. Brush and roll guys are set apart from the average painters. Which is among the few. 
If I were you, I'd look into the Titan 740i. A great pump for your line of work.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is the link Titan 740i

Its not a great pump for ext. paints other than the one or two repaint a year that you guys do.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

pinkyogurt05 said:


> But there have been some situation where I really think having one would have helped us out!


Tell us exactly the situations you think a sprayer might help you out.:thumbsup:

I say this because I see very little need for a sprayer doing interior repaints.
(new work is a must to have a good sprayer imo.)

If your painting cabinets a lot and want to use a sprayer, that would be a very differnt suggestion, then if you were painting popcorn ceilings with a sprayer.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Affordable and best sprayer huh? I am more of a graco guy but spraymall has the Titan 640i skid for the price of a 440i. I do not know how long the deal will be going on but it would be a great starter sprayer. Here is the link
http://store.spraymallstore.com/ti44aipaspst.html


----------



## pinkyogurt05 (Feb 28, 2009)

The situations I meant were the cabinets we have done, doors, and a few vacant apartments.

I am still learning here...My husband has always been the "handy" one...I've never been good for much except in the office. But I have to say, since I've started the painting I LOVE it! And he has taught me so much...but so has this board.

Thanks for the suggestions so far!!


----------

